# Limited Editions for New York , pictures and prices and additional informations



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

today I want to launch the two limited watchseries which I'm going to show in New York next Monday 3rd. September.
It's an 
*
Antea KS 41 *with a special *massive caseback* (Unitas 6498 handwinding movement inside) and a 
*Flieger handwinding* (also with an Unitas 6498 movement) - but without second (in the style of the famous Panarai PAM 372) 
Both watches in *41 mm case* with *22 mm straps.*

Furthermore, both watches are *limited to 100 pieces*** each series. (serial numbers from No 1/100 to 100/100)

Please read the special describtion for our new blue hands for the ANTEA KS 41 model (in English, German and French).
*Prices: *

*Antea KS 41* will be *Euro 890.- with VAT and 747,89.- net/without VAT*, including black leatherstrap and STOWA buckle

*Flieger handwinding Unitas 6498* will be *Euro 850.- with Vat and 714,28.- net/without Vat*, _including original flieger leather strap_

Both prices are real special offers for my New York visit next week ;-)

Both watches have our special finished Unitas 6498 movement like always, i have attached a picture.

If you wish an individual number you can mail us your wish and we try to give you this number. If there is more than one person who wants a special individual number we will raffle. No 1/30 to No 30/30 from both series are reserved for the customers visiting us at Chambers on Monday 3rd. September. After the show we open the reservation list for all other customers. 
At the end of this week we will also add the limited series to our Onlineshop (from each watch there will be 70 pieces and if we have watches left after the show we will add them to the shop)

Of course there will be some timepieces left ;-)

Some of the watches (of each series about 20 - 30 watches) can be delivered in 2 - 3 weeks, the rest of the amount will be delivered around November.

More details are coming soon ;-)

** Please be advised that both watches are limited, especially due to the unusual designed caseback I did for the US customers and because of the special price.
It is possible that we do similar limited series with approx. the same watch features but of course, with different caseback design.

Wether there will be such a limited series is not sure yet, but we want to be honest and that's why we give you this basic information as it could be important for your decision to buy this special watch.

If you have an Antea KS 41 already on order we also can tell you that we start to deliver this watches around 17th. September, please let us know if you want blue or black hands (same price) and maybe if you want to change your order from the normal unlimited sapphire caseback version to the limited, this would be possible of course.
(all Antea KS 41 former orders will be informed today by mail about the limited version and the special information for the handversions) 

Best regards

Your STOWA Team and Jörg Schauer

*ANTEA KS41*
*Information to our temperature blued steel hands: *

The AnteaKS is either available with black coated brass hands or with 
blued steel hands. 
Due to the different material and production process those steel hands look under the loupe slightly different compared to the blued hands we normally use. 
The polishing is not so homogeneous and a little bit smoother (but this is of no effect seen from the technical side so it must not upset our customers).
We think that these blued hands correspond more to the old design of the Antea line of the 1930's as the production process contains a lot of manual work. 
Take your time and have a look at both hand versions before you order your
desired combination. 
In case you have ordered the watch with blued steel hands and you don't like this model we will promptly replace the unworn watch and send you a watch with black hands.

*DE
Antea KS 41 *
*Infos zu unseren gebläuten Stahlzeigern*
Die Antea KS gibt es entweder mit schwarz lackierten Messing- oder mit gebläuten Stahlzeigern.
Die gebläuten Stahlzeiger zeigen unter der Lupe eine etwas andere Anmutung gegenüber einigen anderen gebläuten Zeigern, die wir verwenden.
Dies ist dem unterschiedlichen Material und den unterschiedlichen Produktionsprozessen geschuldet.
Die Zeiger zeigen keine ganz so homogene Politur und sind auch etwas weicher, (was Sie als Käufer aber nicht zu stören braucht, da dies rein technisch gesehen keinerlei Auswirkungen hat).
Wir denken, dass diese gebläuten Zeiger sogar eher dem alten Design der Antea Linie aus den 1930er Jahren näher kommt, da auch der Produktionsprozess sehr viel Handarbeit enthält.
Am besten Sie schauen sich in Ruhe beide Zeigervarianten an und entscheiden sich dann für Ihre Wunschkombination.
Falls Sie eine Uhr in Bestellung haben geben Sie uns bitte Bescheid, welche Variante Ihre Wunschkombination wäre.
Falls Sie die Uhr mit gebläuten Stahlzeigern bestellt haben und Ihnen diese nicht gefallen, tauschen wir die ungetragene Uhr gerne und schnell in eine Uhr mit schwarzen Zeigern um.

*FR*
*Information sur nos aiguilles bleuies*
L'Antea KS 41 existe soit avec des aiguilles noires (en laiton) ou en acier bleuies.
Sous la loupe, les aiguilles bleues ont un autre aspect que les autres aiguilles bleuies que nous utilisons.
Le brunissage est un peu moins homogène et elles sont un peu plus souples (ce qui ne doit pas perturber l'acheteur car sur le point technique cela ne porte aucune conséquence)
Ceci est dû aux différents matériels utilisés et aux autres procédures de production.
Nous sommes de l'avis qu'elles ressemblent plus à la ligne Antea des années 1930, car la production engage également beaucoup de travaux manuels.
Le mieux, c'est que vous compariez les deux variantes et ainsi faire votre choix.
Si vous avez déjà une Antea KS 41 en commande, merci de nous communiquer votre choix.
Si votre commande est déjà avec des aiguilles bleuies et celles-ci ne vous conviennent pas, nous pouvons vous l'échanger (si elle ne fût pas portée) avec des aiguilles noires.
Cordialement

Votre équipe STOWA


----------



## J_Hack

This is great news! Now have to decide what I want exactly... 

So they will be added to the online shop later. Will you announce the exact time and date?


----------



## nothenorm

Hi Mr Schauer,

I posted a similar question on your FB and will post it here as well with 2 additional questions:-

1) What is the Lug to Lug Length (Not the strap lug) for both models?
2) What is the finishing / grade of the Unitas 6498?
3) Is it possible to buy a sapphire caseback in addition to the solid limited designed caseback?

Cheers
Maurice


----------



## J_Hack

Lug to lug on both is 50.20mm. The Flieger uses the same case as the Marine Original does. The Stowa website has a lot of information under "Technical Data". 

I too am curious about the finishing and a sapphire caseback.


----------



## benbarren

Antea 41 NYE Ltd Edn Blue hands at a discounted price with the limited caseback is calling my name


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

i have added a picture of the movement , it is the normal special finished Durowe 6498 ;-)

Sapphire caseback is not available for this special serie.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## hsukirk

Now, time to think which would be my preference.

Thanks Stowa that accept people's wish in offering blue hands on KS41.


----------



## Nolimits

I don't fancy a handwinding watch that has no second hand, I think it would annoy me. As far as the caseback goes, I could see why it would appeal to Americans, particularly people from New York or even just people that were lucky enough to be on holiday there when Stowa came to town and would like a nice memento but I can't see why a statue of liberty and American flag caseback would appeal to anyone else.


I'm still hoping there will be a Stowa trench watch.


----------



## StuartM

It's great to see some pictures of KS41 with blue hands as I've requested them on my existing order. It's also good to see some additional pictures of the black strap as I haven't upgraded to the croc version. Mike thinks that the Croc strap underlines the classic design of the KS41 - but I'm not sure if I agree. I think that a simple strap sits better with clean face of the watch. I like Croc straps (and will eventually get one for my KS41) but these pictures have reassured me that I'll be happy with the black strap for the moment.

Part of me was tempted to switch my order to the special and save over 100 Euros - but I decided not to because I have no connection to NYC and it has no sapphire back. Even if there was a Glasgow special edition I'd probably stick with the sapphire back as the view to the movement was a huge selling point for me. It would be super cool to be a New Yorker with a special edition Stowa though!

Amazing to hear that the KS41's should start shipping on the 17[SUP]th[/SUP]. It has been a torturous wait so far.


----------



## Perseus333

Nice ..... 

The base flieger will certainly go well with my PAM 372.


----------



## Kronprinz

Two beautiful watches!
The Antea with blue hands I find more beautiful now, but I think the case in this size is a contradiction to the design ...
I have the Antea 390.
I think this size is the maximum for this style of the Antea watches.
The Pilot's Watch is beautiful, unfortunately for me in the moment my watch budget is consumed ... :-(


----------



## Andrzej

Very nice watches - I am tempted, but as per some of the comments above, I have no connection to NY.

Perhaps we can get Jorg over to London, and I will certainly be looking for a nice London LE (with myself and Kirk down for the first two!!)


----------



## JohnM

I would love to own a Stowa Limited Edition Flieger some day, but don't think this is the one for me -- I'd miss the second hand and prefer the sapphire back with the beautiful Stowa decorations.

Still, keep 'em coming Jorg -- what's next? ;-)

John


----------



## JSal

Nolimits said:


> I don't fancy a handwinding watch that has no second hand, I think it would annoy me. As far as the caseback goes, I could see why it would appeal to Americans, particularly people from New York or even just people that were lucky enough to be on holiday there when Stowa came to town and would like a nice memento but I can't see why a statue of liberty and American flag caseback would appeal to anyone else.
> 
> I'm still hoping there will be a Stowa trench watch.


Maybe because New York is the Greatest City, in the Greatest Country in the World !!! 
(can you tell that I'm a NY'er... LoL)

But seriously, I'm not sure why it was done besides commemorating the event, but on that model I myself would prefer an Exhibition case back over the engraved flag/statue.

Wish I could be off from work that day...


----------



## hsukirk

Andrzej said:


> Very nice watches - I am tempted, but as per some of the comments above, I have no connection to NY.
> 
> Perhaps we can get Jorg over to London, and I will certainly be looking for a nice London LE (with myself and Kirk down for the first two!!)


Def if there is a London Ltd at this price & will be happily having both (ltd & glass versions).
I will be in contact for a coffee when I receive my KS41, Andrzej.


----------



## Renisin

Mr.Schauer,

Thank you for taking the time to come to the States,and thank you for dedicating a special watch for a very special city! When I saw that there was to be a Flieger with the unitas movement I just about cried out for joy,but unfortunately that joy was short lived as the Flieger is without a second hand,this I cannot do!

*If in the future you put out a Flieger with the B-Dial, the Unitas or Durowe movement,and a central seconds hand,in a 41-44mm case,I will be the first in line to purchase your fine watch!

*Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## KevL

Renisin said:


> *If in the future you put out a Flieger with the B-Dial, the Unitas or Durowe movement,and a central seconds hand,in a 41-44mm case,I will be the first in line to purchase your fine watch!
> *


+1


----------



## StufflerMike

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have added a picture of the movement , it is the normal special finished Durowe 6498 ;-)
> 
> Sapphire caseback is not available for this special serie.
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Just to clarify: I am convinced "it is the normal special finished *Durowe* 6498" should read as "it is the normal special finished *Unitas* 6498" read = Geneva stripes, perlage, swan neck fine adjustment, screw balance = a beauty.


----------



## manofrolex

KevL said:


> +1


+1


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

Doesnt look like the Flieger is getting much love so far...I can see where everyone is coming from though, the change is an interesting/strange one. If it ain't broke don't fix it, right? The people want their seconds hand. 
Also seems everyones torn about the caseback...dont get me wrong being from NY i love it - but I also think its a shame to cover such a beautiful movement. 
I wonder how far along in production Jorg is and if he'd consider the changes the forum seems to want...maybe a 1/2 & 1/2 caseback with a window for the movement AND enough surface space for a smaller engraving.


----------



## big d 51

SaveTheClockTower! said:


> I wonder how far along in production Jorg is and if he'd consider the changes the forum seems to want...maybe a 1/2 & 1/2 caseback with a window for the movement AND enough surface space for a smaller engraving.
> 
> View attachment 805809


That would more than awesome, if that is possible. Love the idea.


----------



## boemher

Well I will give the Flieger some love!

It looks great, and for me it still has the qualities that made the Fleiger Original the best balanced of any B-Uhr inspired watches in my opinion. Yes a seconds hand is nice to have but there is something elegant about just having the 2 hands there.


----------



## Perseus333

boemher said:


> Well I will give the Flieger some love!
> 
> It looks great, and for me it still has the qualities that made the Fleiger Original the best balanced of any B-Uhr inspired watches in my opinion. Yes a seconds hand is nice to have but there is something elegant about just having the 2 hands there.


Me too! I love the look and feel of the base flieger. Certainly there is something elegant about a flieger without a seconds hand and a great match to my FOLE.


----------



## benbarren

yeh i must say the no seconds hand is a fantastic feature at the price... and while i'd love a 1/2 1/2 caseback i'd see that adding to the price rather than it being a cheaper... or being on a limited edition Schauer rather than Stowa.... My Prodiver is a week or two from delivery but now the Antea blue hands NYC is talking to me esp as it has same lug to lug and bracelet as Prodiver and my Nav B II (approx) Steinhart... damn these Germans  Why are their watches so good.... and so regularly updated!


----------



## boemher

Perseus333 said:


> Me too! I love the look and feel of the base flieger. Certainly there is something elegant about a flieger without a seconds hand and a great match to my FOLE.


Hey if you've already got a FOLE leave it alone and let us poor guys in on the action !


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

.


----------



## Rjlaero1

I'm quite taken by the 1st one with the blue hands & big seconds @ 6 o'clock.

Very nice watch. I wish more stowas would have an option for a date, though.


----------



## al3xx

Jörg Schauer said:


> ** Please be advised that both watches are limited, especially due to the unusual designed caseback I did for the US customers and because of the special price.
> It is possible that we do similar limited series with approx. the same watch features but of course, with different caseback design.
> 
> Wether there will be such a limited series is not sure yet, but we want to be honest and that's why we give you this basic information as it could be important for your decision to buy this special watch.


Jorg, because you may entertain the idea of running a limited series of watches like this afterward with a different caseback, would you be entertaining the possibility of a sapphire caseback like that of the Flieger Original and Marine Original? Obviously this would add to the price, but a lot of members (myself included) would be more attracted to a sapphire caseback.


----------



## Perseus333

boemher said:


> Hey if you've already got a FOLE leave it alone and let us poor guys in on the action !


Hahahaha ... its not nearly the same and would be a great addition to my expanding Stowa collection. Plus I like the idea of a base flieger just like my base panerais.


----------



## Renisin

Please don't forget a center seconds hand!!! Hacking would be icing on the cake!



al3xx said:


> Jorg, because you may entertain the idea of running a limited series of watches like this afterward with a different caseback, would you be entertaining the possibility of a sapphire caseback like that of the Flieger Original and Marine Original? Obviously this would add to the price, but a lot of members (myself included) would be more attracted to a sapphire caseback.


----------



## nothenorm

Thank you J_Hack and Mr Schauer for the reply.

The Lug to Lug length for the 41mm case will be too big on my 6.5" wrist. Disappointed that I cannot get hold of this beauty and sad that the nice Unitas movement will be hidden.

Nonetheless, I love the simplicity of the Flieger without second hands... and I just got to carry on enjoying my Ikarus for the moment, cheers.



J_Hack said:


> Lug to lug on both is 50.20mm. The Flieger uses the same case as the Marine Original does. The Stowa website has a lot of information under "Technical Data".
> 
> I too am curious about the finishing and a sapphire caseback.





Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have added a picture of the movement , it is the normal special finished Durowe 6498 ;-)
> 
> Sapphire caseback is not available for this special serie.
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


----------



## stefano11

I really like that this Flieger has a 41mm diameter and 22mm lugs compared to the standard 40mm and 20mm.....gives it a little more presence and 22mm aftermarket strap options...... but the no sapphire back and no second hand thing is keeping me from pulling the trigger....i know some people like the authentic non display back or the simplicity of just the 2 hands.... but there's just something about being able to watch the second hand sweep around your watch and seeing and admiring the movement through a clear case back every time you remove it or pick it up.....it seems to make the watch as a whole, more substantial to me.....maybe stowa can just engrave a small statue of liberty on the rotor/plate/gear wheel?
I'm just giving my opinion since I've been looking for a pilot watch (stowa, archimede, steinhart) and each has its own thing going for it that i'm looking for.....the steinhart has the 22mm lugs...the archimede the 42mm diameter.....and the stowa has the best case/dial fit and finish, best lume, the right case thickness, and as far as i can tell a solid reputation and following.......


----------



## brainless

> Hacking would be icing on the cake!


......and almost be doubling the price,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Renisin

Volker my fine feathered friend!!! *I would be glad to pay twice the price to get a Stowa Flieger B-Dial,Durowe movement,Hacking feature,Hand matt finish,Fire Blued hands with a central seconds hand and Sapphire crystals front and back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Three times the price and I'm still in!!!! Though at three time the price,I'd want a 42 or 44mm case!!

I use to worry about the money I was spending on watches,then I bought a safe!!!

Best Regards,

Ren*



brainless said:


> ......and almost be doubling the price,
> 
> Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Why is it that nobody can live with this limited edition as it is now, no less, no more ?
Take it or leave it I'd say.

Rant over.


----------



## JohnM

Mike,

My sense is that it's a watch forum, here for us to give our opinions (pro and con). I think that Stowa is much loved and we are all so hopeful that Jorg and company will announce "the perfect LE" that will meet our each and every need -- which is impossible, of course, since we all want a _slightly_ different watch. By the way Jorg, can you make a 39mm Flieger with sapphire back, deep black/AR coated dial, decorated/hand-wind/hacking movement, blued hands, sweeping second hand, and LE side engraving -- just for me, maybe 1 of 10 -- Thank you! ;-)

I think we'd all agree that Stowa has introduced some beautiful LEs over the years and we probably wished we had pulled the trigger more than we did. While the New York models may not be everyone's cup of tea, the response here suggests that people greet each Stowa LE announcement with eager anticipation and that we'll be ready to place our orders when the right one comes along. This is a whole lot better than the collective yawn or non-response that other companies sometimes receive when they announce an LE.

So anyway, thanks and keep 'em coming Jorg!

John


----------



## Renisin

Mike he does raise a valid point,we are here because we like the Stowa brand!!!!! *PERIOD!*

That does not mean we like every watch that is presented,though I have to admit I do like most! This is the Stowa forum where we dicuss Stowa watches for better or for worse,I have three and am in the process of ordering a gold hand one armed bandit and not for a little bit of change I might add. Thats how much I like the brand and how much I respect Mr. Schauer!!

I don't know why he came out with a Flieger without a central seconds hand(I have a good idea),and there are some here who like it,FINE! But there are many more who would like and are willing to pay to get that something more,by discussing it maybe Mr.Schauer will in the future make this happen. what I do know is that if we don't share what we are looking for he will never build it!

Best Regards to all! 
Ren

PS.Knowing what your customer wants,thats a plus!



JohnM said:


> Mike,
> 
> My sense is that it's a watch forum, here for us to give our opinions (pro and con). I think that Stowa is much loved and we are all so hopeful that Jorg and company will announce "the perfect LE" that will meet our each and every need -- which is impossible, of course, since we all want a _slightly_ different watch. By the way Jorg, can you make a 39mm Flieger with sapphire back, deep black/AR coated dial, decorated/hand-wind/hacking movement, blued hands, sweeping second hand, and LE side engraving -- just for me, maybe 1 of 10 -- Thank you! ;-)
> 
> I think we'd all agree that Stowa has introduced some beautiful LEs over the years and we probably wished we had pulled the trigger more than we did. While the New York models may not be everyone's cup of tea, the response here suggests that people greet each Stowa LE announcement with eager anticipation and that we'll be ready to place our orders when the right one comes along. This is a whole lot better than the collective yawn or non-response that other companies sometimes receive when they announce an LE.
> 
> So anyway, thanks and keep 'em coming Jorg!
> 
> John


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, chiming in for the last time to make clear what my intention was: This thread was opened by Jörg to show you how the limited edition watches will look like. If this does not meet the expectations of the members here it would have been an easy-peasy thing to open a new thread "How should a new Flieger watch should like" and not unravel a thread which has been posted with the best intention. The golden thread got lost. Just saying.


----------



## Renisin

Mike,

I think you said it best,"*Why is it that nobody can live with this limited edition the way it is."

Best Regards,
Ren*



stuffler said:


> Why is it that nobody can live with this limited edition as it is now, no less, no more ?
> Take it or leave it I'd say.
> 
> Rant over.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

another question, not belong to the watches, limited - with or without second ;-)

*Now we are just arrived in New York and very hungry *

Is there somebody who can recommend some restaurants around 56th street Manhattan,5th. Avenue ?

Tis is more or less our place we stay the next days.

Of course we have 2-3 things we want to do, but it is maybe the best to ask local people who know where we can have good food!

We only want good quality, not exclusive, and not only one direction 

We are open for every food but the quality should be ok and we want to change from day to day

Asia, french, regional and so on.

Maybe somebody who reads this thread knows some places he can recommend?

BUT: We are on holidays, so the dress code should be easy, jeans and T-Shirt should be allowed 

We are really loving normal but good quality, and my two sons are very hungry, so they should also be satisfied !! ;-)

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Renisin

Mr.Jorg Schauer&Family
Since no one has responded as of yet,I would like to welcome you and your family to New York and the United States. I regret not being able to have been in new York to meet you personally, I do hope so one day.

Best Regards,
Ren



Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> another question, not belong to the watches, limited - with or without second ;-)
> 
> *Now we are just arrived in New York and very hungry *
> 
> Is there somebody who can recommend some restaurants around 56th street Manhattan,5th. Avenue ?
> 
> Tis is more or less our place we stay the next days.
> 
> Of course we have 2-3 things we want to do, but it is maybe the best to ask local people who know where we can have good food!
> 
> We only want good quality, not exclusive, and not only one direction
> 
> We are open for every food but the quality should be ok and we want to change from day to day
> 
> Asia, french, regional and so on.
> 
> Maybe somebody who reads this thread knows some places he can recommend?
> 
> BUT: We are on holidays, so the dress code should be easy, jeans and T-Shirt should be allowed
> 
> We are really loving normal but good quality, and my two sons are very hungry, so they should also be satisfied !! ;-)
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


----------



## boemher

stuffler said:


> Why is it that nobody can live with this limited edition as it is now, no less, no more ?
> Take it or leave it I'd say.
> 
> Rant over.


Am I nobody?


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

Halal Food cart; 53rd Street & 6th Ave
53rd & 6th - Halal Gyro Platter Cart NYC
You will be full for days.

Oyster Bar in Grand Central Terminal
You can see an incredible landmark and have a meal

Otherwise I recommend leaving midtown for your meals...anywhere below 14th street


----------



## dsign50

Jorg-

Try 'Burger Heaven' for good and affordable American 'diner-style' foods. The kids will love the burgers and fries! I believe there are two locations within walking distance of the hotel. Burger Heaven restaurant locations | order food delivery from all our locations

You can also log into YELP.com and search for any type of breakfast, lunch or dinner restaurant in the MIDTOWN Manhattan area.

But as 'SaveTheClockTower!' stated, you're better off traveling south of 14th St if you want to enjoy some of NYC's more diverse and creative restaurants.


----------



## Perseus333

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> another question, not belong to the watches, limited - with or without second ;-)
> 
> *Now we are just arrived in New York and very hungry *
> 
> Is there somebody who can recommend some restaurants around 56th street Manhattan,5th. Avenue ?
> 
> Tis is more or less our place we stay the next days.
> 
> Of course we have 2-3 things we want to do, but it is maybe the best to ask local people who know where we can have good food!
> 
> We only want good quality, not exclusive, and not only one direction
> 
> We are open for every food but the quality should be ok and we want to change from day to day
> 
> Asia, french, regional and so on.
> 
> Maybe somebody who reads this thread knows some places he can recommend?
> 
> BUT: We are on holidays, so the dress code should be easy, jeans and T-Shirt should be allowed
> 
> We are really loving normal but good quality, and my two sons are very hungry, so they should also be satisfied !! ;-)
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Jorg - sorry I just saw this post (was out all day running errands). In that area is mostly higher end restaurants and fashion boutiques, but there are a few good ones that come to mind near that location like Joe's Shanghai at 24 West 56th Street (make sure you order their special steamed dumplings!) that won't break the bank and has some really good asian food. As someone mentioned above, its probably best to travel down south to where chinatown (Canal/Mott Street is a good start), korean town (32nd and 5th/6th Avenue), little italy (opposite to Canal/Mott Street next to chinatown), east village (start from Astor/8th Street), SoHo (start from Prince/Mott Street), etc ... for more exciting food. Remember, NYC is home to thousands of eateries and restaurants of almost all kinds.


----------



## JSal

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> another question, not belong to the watches, limited - with or without second ;-)
> 
> *Now we are just arrived in New York and very hungry *
> 
> Is there somebody who can recommend some restaurants around 56th street Manhattan,5th. Avenue ?
> 
> Tis is more or less our place we stay the next days.
> 
> Of course we have 2-3 things we want to do, but it is maybe the best to ask local people who know where we can have good food!
> 
> We only want good quality, not exclusive, and not only one direction
> 
> We are open for every food but the quality should be ok and we want to change from day to day
> 
> Asia, french, regional and so on.
> 
> Maybe somebody who reads this thread knows some places he can recommend?
> 
> BUT: We are on holidays, so the dress code should be easy, jeans and T-Shirt should be allowed
> 
> We are really loving normal but good quality, and my two sons are very hungry, so they should also be satisfied !! ;-)
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Welcome to NY.

If you haven't eaten yet or if you have then please don't leave for home without eating at I L Vagabondo
351 East 62nd Street
www.ilvagabondo.com

Excellent Italian food and they even have an old fashion Bocce court in the basement. 
Mangia Italiano !!!
Enjoy,
John Salvati


----------



## Jörg Schauer

many thanks for the ideas where we can eat , Joe´s Shanghai we tried yesterday, it was very good, good quality, not to expensive.
On facebook we launched more pictures of our Trip:
LIMITED EDITION USA | Facebook

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Perseus333

Jörg Schauer said:


> many thanks for the ideas where we can eat , Joe´s Shanghai we tried yesterday, it was very good, good quality, not to expensive.
> On facebook we launched more pictures of our Trip:
> LIMITED EDITION USA | Facebook
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Looks like you and your two boys are really enjoying it here in NYC. 

Did you try the steam dumplings (pork and crab meat) at Joe's Shanghai? Those are the real delicacies at that restaurant ...


----------



## saltypork

Limited Edition went LIVE and sapphire caseback as an option!!!!!!
SCORE!


----------



## StuartM

saltypork said:


> Limited Edition went LIVE and sapphire caseback as an option!!!!!!
> SCORE!


Hi saltypork,

Can you please clarify which limited edition is being offered with an option for a sapphire caseback (Flieger or Antea?)

I also wonder how it's possible to have a limited edition with a sapphire back as the limited part of the watch is the engraving on the stainless steel case back (+ the removal of the 2nd hand for the fleiger). Without the solid back there is no space to have an engraved back therefore it can't really be a limited edition.

Have I misunderstood?


----------



## saltypork

check the limited edition page on stowa. You can see for yourself.

Accessory - Special Offer - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## StuartM

Thanks - didn't think to look there.


----------



## StuartM

Still don't quite get it..? 

Take the Antea as an example. The limited part of the watch is the engraved back. If you select a sapphire back there is no space to engrave the limited details - it will be the exact same (in looks and price) as ordering the standard edition watch. 

Perhaps there will be a limited edition serial?


----------



## StuartM

StuartM said:


> Still don't quite get it..?
> 
> Take the Antea as an example. The limited part of the watch is the engraved back. If you select a sapphire back there is no space to engrave the limited details - it will be the exact same (in looks and price) as ordering the standard edition watch.
> 
> Perhaps there will be a limited edition serial?


Nevermind.. I answered my own question by turning on Google Translate on the webpage. The sapphire will be engraved with the serial number.


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

StuartM said:


> Still don't quite get it..?
> 
> Take the Antea as an example. The limited part of the watch is the engraved back. If you select a sapphire back there is no space to engrave the limited details - it will be the exact same (in looks and price) as ordering the standard edition watch.
> 
> Perhaps there will be a limited edition serial?


The limited edition will be sent with the solid engraved caseback on either watch...
additionally you can order the sapphire case and it will be engraved with your Limited Number (XXX/100)


----------



## Nolimits

Jorg, your sons are older than I expected, do either of them work with you? They also have great taste in watches, even if one of them wears his on the wrong wrist :-d


----------



## benbarren

Excited! just ordered the NYC Antea 41 with blue hands.... payed the deposit.. i was half asleep as it 5am Australian time.. then this morning saw that adding exhibition case back was an option while keeping NYC relevant stamping and numbering (i requested lowest available which was #4 which would be great if i get as same number as my Steinhart LSE chrono) So ordered my 2nd Stowa before receiving my first (which Luisa said Mr Schauer has to work on a part to complete watch when he returns from NYC) 
So people know, as I didnt see this communicated actively, that the Antea has exhibition case back as an option 
(which makes it equivalent to standard Antea 41 in Stowa shop but this one receives the NYC stamping and part of a unique match!) 
Sapphire Crystal for ANTEA KS 41 limited


http://www.stowa.de/lshop,showdetail,134679742515950,en,1346797755-17796,,anteaks41glasboden,,,.htm_"fitting the ANTEA KS Handaufzug 6498 New York limited. ​__inside A/R coating. Sapphire crystal will be engraved with same serial number as your ordered watch"
_

​


----------



## JarrodS

I really like the dial on the no-seconds SE flieger watch. Very nice and uncluttered.

I also enjoyed the photo album of NY on the Stowa Facebook page. It looks like you are enjoying your holiday!


----------



## benbarren

JarrodS said:


> I really like the dial on the no-seconds SE flieger watch. Very nice and uncluttered.
> 
> i agree the no seconds hand helps create one of the most uncluttered dials i've seen. was very very tempted but needed a dress watch.


----------



## big d 51

Would the Antea 41 with blue hands look bad on a dark brown strap?


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

big d 51 said:


> Would the Antea 41 with blue hands look bad on a dark brown strap?


Yes. I think this is why Jorg originally offered the black handed KS 41 with only black straps or the metal bracelet - to keep it monochrome and clean - and any blue handed models with an assortment of colored bands.

To quote the Stowa website...the Antea was made to _"focus on the essential, the displaying of time in unadorned form." 
_
I'd like to see what *doesn't* go well on an Antea


----------



## benbarren

I'm thinking blue indigo croc from STOWA on my antea KS NYC as firstly I don't have that colour and secondly hoping it brings out blue hands which based on reviews actually look black in many standard lights. Not sure though and agree default black is go. Wonder which black strap, maker and leather type would be best....


----------



## j3a3

big d 51 said:


> Would the Antea 41 with blue hands look bad on a dark brown strap?


I was thinking of adding a light brown strap to make it more every day wearable


----------



## J_Hack

You are correct that the blued steel looks black in most lights. You only catch a glimpse of it here and there. Unless you are looking for it!



benbarren said:


> I'm thinking blue indigo croc from STOWA on my antea KS NYC as firstly I don't have that colour and secondly hoping it brings out blue hands which based on reviews actually look black in many standard lights. Not sure though and agree default black is go. Wonder which black strap, maker and leather type would be best....


----------



## surfers

benbarren said:


> I'm thinking blue indigo croc from STOWA on my antea KS NYC as firstly I don't have that colour and secondly hoping it brings out blue hands which based on reviews actually look black in many standard lights. Not sure though and agree default black is go. Wonder which black strap, maker and leather type would be best....


I'm also considering blue croco to match the blue hands. Any pictures out there?


----------



## boemher

Apart from the seconds hands and the modified centre seconds movement and the NY engraved caseback are there other significant differences between the NewYork LE Flieger and the Flieger Original?


----------



## fotoman

boemher said:


> Apart from the seconds hands and the modified centre seconds movement and the NY engraved caseback are there other significant differences between the NewYork LE Flieger and the Flieger Original?


different cases. FO has thicker case due to the raised height of movement (center hand gear). Not sure if they use the identical crystal.


----------



## benbarren

surfers said:


> I'm also considering blue croco to match the blue hands. Any pictures out there?


Yup I've ordered blue croco w NYC antea- closest pic I found on marine chrono 
Marine Chronograph


----------



## boemher

I think there is only a difference in case height? lug to lug distance, lug width and case diameter are all the same, maybe case back and bezel are both taller in the Flieger Original?


----------



## JoBo

I ordered the NYC Antea KS 41 with blue hands and yesterday I got the mail that my watch is ready for shipment in the next 2 or 3 weeks.

I'm so exited ;-)


----------



## hsukirk

JoBo said:


> I ordered the NYC Antea KS 41 with blue hands and yesterday I got the mail that my watch is ready for shipment in the next 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm so exited ;-)


Really..... I've ordered a standard KS41 with grey croc strap since March & havent heard a thing about shipment. Time to drop Stowa an email.

Good choice and what strap you chose ?


----------



## JoBo

hsukirk said:


> Really..... I've ordered a standard KS41 with grey croc strap since March & havent heard a thing about shipment. Time to drop Stowa an email.
> 
> Good choice and what strap you chose ?


Just the standard black leather strap.


----------



## Lexus050470

I have just been informed that my Flieger is ready to ship to Vietnam in a few weeks time. So excited now.


----------



## al3xx

I have just put down the payment for my Flieger NY LE 1/100 with sapphire caseback. My Flieger A COSC is also in Germany for some maintenance, so I will be getting two watches very soon! Very excited...


----------



## J_Hack

Make sure to post some pics when they get to you! We are still waiting to see some of these models. I've been debating on ordering one of them, or the Schauer Artus bracelet for my Edition 10. Pics help to make decisions...


----------



## Machine Head

Was thinking about getting a dress watch next year and this was on the list....then came upon this thread and just pulled the trigger this evening. No procrastinating on this one...it really looks gorgeous and it even has the option of sapphire or solid case back...who would have thought that could be an option?

Like many I don't have a connection to NY but having visited it three times, it is one of my favourite places! Look forward to photos to those who get theirs early!


----------



## al3xx

J_Hack said:


> Make sure to post some pics when they get to you! We are still waiting to see some of these models. I've been debating on ordering one of them, or the Schauer Artus bracelet for my Edition 10. Pics help to make decisions...


Definitely! I will be borrowing my friend's SLR to get some nice high detail photos! However I am not sure if my photography/editing skills will be up to par, but nonetheless I will try 

Also, having tried this watch on in person, it is AMAZING. I own a Flieger no-logo/no-date COSC, but this one has a different kind of presence. It's beautiful.


----------



## Perseus333

Congrats to those who had pulled the trigger! 

By the way, both of mine will be with me next week Mon 9/24 in the afternoon.


----------



## hsukirk

Perseus333 said:


> Congrats to those who had pulled the trigger!
> 
> By the way, both of mine will be with me next week Mon 9/24 in the afternoon.


Well done and pix please. Look forward to receiving mine as well although I havent heard any confirmations yet.


----------



## vegasvince

Luckily I came across this thread as I haven't been on the forum much lately...I thought they would be all sold out by now but I was relieved to be able to my order in for number 40!


----------



## jswing

I love both of these just as they are. But I can only afford one,so I ordered the fleiger. Wish I had made it to the NY event.


----------



## exxondus

vegasvince said:


> Luckily I came across this thread as I haven't been on the forum much lately...I thought they would be all sold out by now but I was relieved to be able to my order in for number 40!


I think these 2 are the only models in history that doesnt sell off at launch.....I tihnk its finally sold out cos its removed from the site.


----------



## robinsonj323

I think they are sold out as well. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

When I checked yesterday there were 19 Anteas and 7 Fliegers remaining. It wouldn't seem crazy to think the Fliegers could have sold out in that time but the Anteas? I doubt it. 

And if selling almost 200 watches in under a month is your slowest (limited) sale in history you must be doing something right!


----------



## hsukirk

I am sure the previous steel caseback MOs took slightly longer than this NYC edition & 3 weeks is relatively fine outcome IMO.

Cannot wait to receive my Antea KS41 with grey croc leather tmr.


----------



## hsukirk

Well, it certainly took a while to wait but less than 10 days after payment.

Now, it's finally on my wrist and first impression is its light and nowhere as substantial as MO.

A pic first and will try to post a review soon.


----------



## surfers

hsukirk said:


> Well, it certainly took a while to wait but less than 10 days after payment.
> 
> Now, it's finally on my wrist and first impression is its light and nowhere as substantial as MO.
> 
> A pic first and will try to post a review soon.


Looks cleans and beautiful. Are you on croco leather?


----------



## al3xx

Interesting that you say it is less substantial than the MO. When I was at the show, I looked at both LE watches and felt like the Antea KS 41 feels bigger because of a larger dial appearance and longer lugs. As far as I know the MO and Flieger NY LE has the same case, definitely in terms of diameter at the least.


----------



## hsukirk

Mine is with "small" grey croc leather, surfers. I've probably invested too much on them after stuffler.mike's reviews on Antea PLE & Chrono 1938. However, I prefer lighter colour and straps on casual dress watches and this is one of the best grey colour I've seen in the market. Perfect with Antea PLE & most white dial/blue hands.

Was expecting it to be much larger than Antea 390 cases but smaller than MO. However, I feel it wears smaller probably due to weight and thinner lugs (weird since case looks relatively thick but sits rather well on my 6.5" wrist.)

More comparison pix follow shortly.


----------



## surfers

hsukirk said:


> Mine is with "small" grey croc leather, surfers. I've probably invested too much on them after stuffler.mike's reviews on Antea PLE & Chrono 1938. However, I prefer lighter colour and straps on casual dress watches and this is one of the best grey colour I've seen in the market. Perfect with Antea PLE & most white dial/blue hands.
> 
> Was expecting it to be much larger than Antea 390 cases but smaller than MO. However, I feel it wears smaller probably due to weight and thinner lugs (weird since case looks relatively thick but sits rather well on my 6.5" wrist.)
> 
> More comparison pix follow shortly.


I have ordered mine to come with a blue croco leather and deployant buckle. Glad to know that it sits well on your 6.5" wrist as my wrist measures 6.5" too.


----------



## nathantw666

hsukirk said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## Lexus050470

Congrats! It is a very nice timepiece. My Flieger has yet to come.



hsukirk said:


> Well, it certainly took a while to wait but less than 10 days after payment.
> 
> Now, it's finally on my wrist and first impression is its light and nowhere as substantial as MO.
> 
> A pic first and will try to post a review soon.


----------



## darthng

Looking great! Nobody already receive their Flieger?


----------



## al3xx

I sent payment three weeks ago and still have not received any notification! The wait is tough...


----------



## Perseus333

I have received both of mine a few weeks ago and comes with the sapphire and solid casebacks. I'll see if I can squeeze in some free time to take some pics in the next few days.


----------



## Lexus050470

I have been waiting for almost 4 weeks after payment and was informed that the piece will be shipped this week. It is really a tough wait!


----------



## Lexus050470

Please post some photos. Can't wait to see mine. Thanks


----------



## hsukirk

Lexus050470 said:


> Please post some photos. Can't wait to see mine. Thanks


----------



## mr automatic

Wow hsukirk, looks great with that strap choice. Very nice.


----------



## hsukirk

A size comparison pic. (42, 41 & 39mm case).

KS41 wears the biggest due to large dial & lug to lug length imo. In fact, I think it's too big for any wrist smaller than 6.5"


----------



## J_Hack

How does the KS41 wear in comparison to the Edition 12? Lug to lug they are pretty close I think, but the downward curvature of the lugs on the Schauer make it fit even small(er) wrists well.


----------



## hsukirk

J_Hack said:


> How does the KS41 wear in comparison to the Edition 12? Lug to lug they are pretty close I think, but the downward curvature of the lugs on the Schauer make it fit even small(er) wrists well.


ED 12 wears a lot better with shorter lug to lug length as well as downward curve lug. Most important of all is the base area of case is a lot smaller which makes it easier to sit on the wrist.


----------



## Lexus050470

Thank you Hsukirk, now you made my wait even tougher. Congratulations!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

In the jazz world, we call that "a perfect trio".


----------



## hsukirk

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> In the jazz world, we call that "a perfect trio".


Many thanks.

A few more pix:
































































Mine is in fact regular but NYC Ltd.


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

hsukirk,
great pictures and excellent choice on the grey croco - might have to get one myself...
im having trouble making out the pictures of the caseback though and was wondering - does it mention anything about being a NYLE? i think i can make out your number but i thought it would at least be engraved out of 100. (i.e. XX/100)


----------



## JoBo

SaveTheClockTower! said:


> hsukirk,
> great pictures and excellent choice on the grey croco - might have to get one myself...
> im having trouble making out the pictures of the caseback though and was wondering - does it mention anything about being a NYLE? i think i can make out your number but i thought it would at least be engraved out of 100. (i.e. XX/100)


I received my KS41 New York Limetd Edition last week and my number is engraved between "Edelstahl" and "Unitas 6498" and reads "NYC LE 1/100".
I like te watch very much and it look in person much better than on any picture I have seen so far


----------



## Perseus333

JoBo said:


> I received my KS41 New York Limetd Edition last week and my number is engraved between "Edelstahl" and "Unitas 6498" and reads "NYC LE 1/100".
> I like te watch very much and it look in person much better than on any picture I have seen so far


 The sapphire caseback on my Antea KS 41 NY Limited Edition is also engraved with "NYC LE XX/100" like yours. :-!

Hsukirk's sapphire caseback looks just like a regular version with only the normal "No. XX" between "5ATM" and "Unitas 6498". :think:


----------



## Lexus050470

*Is it normal when late delivery is not communicated?*
Sorry for posing such a silly question because I am a newbie in this world and I am not so sure whether I should be patiently waiting for the "good news" or I should keep on pressing the people in charge to give me a clearer idea in terms of how long more I am supposed to wait. Frankly speaking, my excitement is now half full and probably, by the time I got it, it's just another watch. I innocently hope that if my appreciation for the brand, which is the reason why I ordered my Flieger, is also appreciated by the brand owner, my enjoyment would absolutely be fuller!


----------



## Renisin

Lexus,

They are busy people,if you want to send them an email,do so! They will respond,and do their best for you. I have three Stowas and a Schauer on the way,which I should have sometime in April or May!!!! 

Best Regards,
Ren


----------



## StufflerMike

Hi Lexus050470

What is the EDT for your Flieger ?


----------



## Lexus050470

I was informed on Sep 17 that "your ordered watch will be ready for shipment within the next 2 - 3 weeks after we receive your payment" so I made the payment on Sep 18 and I still do not know about the new ETD from Germany.


----------



## Lexus050470

Renisin said:


> Lexus,
> 
> They are busy people,if you want to send them an email,do so! They will respond,and do their best for you. I have three Stowas and a Schauer on the way,which I should have sometime in April or May!!!!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ren


Thanks Ren. I will do so again.


----------



## al3xx

Lexus050470 said:


> I was informed on Sep 17 that "your ordered watch will be ready for shipment within the next 2 - 3 weeks after we receive your payment" so I made the payment on Sep 18 and I still do not know about the new ETD from Germany.


Lexus, I'm experiencing the same wait for the Flieger. I was sent an email on September 18th and paid immediately, but have not received any information about shipment. I emailed last week, and was informed that they began shipment that week only of the NY LE's (I must assume this is of the second batch, as I understand that Perseus has received both his Antea and Flieger NY LE's).

What is weird is that I pre-ordered mine at the NY event in September and had expected to receive my watch not long after. In fact, I ordered No. 1/100, which was actually one of the watches shown at the event...

If you get any news, please update us! I'm sure they are busy and I am hopeful that I will wake up in the morning to a shipment email soon...


----------



## Lexus050470

I certainly will, Al3xx. It's crazy as I do have the same hope a yours.


----------



## Lexus050470

al3xx said:


> Lexus, I'm experiencing the same wait for the Flieger. I was sent an email on September 18th and paid immediately, but have not received any information about shipment. I emailed last week, and was informed that they began shipment that week only of the NY LE's (I must assume this is of the second batch, as I understand that Perseus has received both his Antea and Flieger NY LE's).
> 
> What is weird is that I pre-ordered mine at the NY event in September and had expected to receive my watch not long after. In fact, I ordered No. 1/100, which was actually one of the watches shown at the event...
> 
> If you get any news, please update us! I'm sure they are busy and I am hopeful that I will wake up in the morning to a shipment email soon...


Hi there,

I was informed about a minute ago that mine will be shipped within this week! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Tobey

Lexus050470 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was informed about a minute ago that mine will be shipped within this week! Can't wait to see it!


Unfortunately I have been told the same for the past two weeks. :-s I paid on Sept 17th and was told shipping in 2-3 weeks. On October 2nd was told it was ship that week. Then on October 15th I was told it would ship by the end of that week...

I don't mind the delay, I just wish I could get a solid answer on when it would be shipped.


----------



## Lexus050470

Tobey said:


> Unfortunately I have been told the same for the past two weeks. :-s I paid on Sept 17th and was told shipping in 2-3 weeks. On October 2nd was told it was ship that week. Then on October 15th I was told it would ship by the end of that week...
> 
> I don't mind the delay, I just wish I could get a solid answer on when it would be shipped.


I hope this time it is for real! people are posting pics of New York LE's so I guess I will have mine soon.


----------



## al3xx

Lexus050470 said:


> I hope this time it is for real! people are posting pics of New York LE's so I guess I will have mine soon.


Hopefully! However in the past with the Flieger Originals, other people receiving theirs was far from any indication that you'd be getting yours soon...Luckily, the NY LE should not have the same movement issues that the FO had. I received a reply to my email stating that Ms. Schauer would be shipping my watches - maybe this is being escalated? In any case, I hope that I will have mine soon, too, but won't be sure of anything until the tracking number is sent to me!


----------



## Lexus050470

al3xx said:


> Hopefully! However in the past with the Flieger Originals, other people receiving theirs was far from any indication that you'd be getting yours soon...Luckily, the NY LE should not have the same movement issues that the FO had. I received a reply to my email stating that Ms. Schauer would be shipping my watches - maybe this is being escalated? In any case, I hope that I will have mine soon, too, but won't be sure of anything until the tracking number is sent to me!


FEDEX informed me mine has been cleared. I should get it tomorrow morning. Really excited now!


----------



## Tobey

Lexus050470 said:


> FEDEX informed me mine has been cleared. I should get it tomorrow morning. Really excited now!


Got my shipping confirmation email today - scheduled delivery is November 5th! :-!


----------



## Lexus050470

Dear All, my Flieger NYC LE has arrived. Here it is!









Initially, I ordered this watch because of the special NYC case back, until I saw this today ...





















... I guess my solid case back will stay safely in the watch case rather than on the watch itself!





















The dial is of course clean, clear and without the second hand! Frankly speaking, I feel a bit uncomfortable not knowing my watch is working or not. On the brighter side, I look at it every two minutes or so just to make sure the minute hand is moving and/or removing the watch completely off my wrist and admiring the gorgeous movement in action. I seem to have a very special bond with this piece from day 1!

This is my first Stowa ever and looks like it will not be the last.

Thanks for watching and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Very very desirable. Wow. Ric


----------



## Tobey

A few pics of the new arrival - my MOLE II has a sibling!

























Couldn't be happier


----------



## Lexus050470

Congrats!


----------



## surfers

Tobey said:


> Got my shipping confirmation email today - scheduled delivery is November 5th! :-!


Mine too.


----------



## surfers

My Stowa Antea KS 41 has just arrived.


----------



## Machine Head

That is an awesome unveiling surfers..hope you have time for sme wrist shots....can't wait for mine...


----------



## Lexus050470

It looks great! Congratulation!


----------



## J_Hack

Great looking piece! Man I wish my wrist were large enough to pull this off!


----------



## surfers

Machine Head said:


> That is an awesome unveiling surfers..hope you have time for sme wrist shots....can't wait for mine...


Thanks. I'll try to take some wrist shots.


----------



## surfers

Lexus050470 said:


> It looks great! Congratulation!


Thanks, it definitely looks better than what I have expected.


----------



## surfers

J_Hack said:


> Great looking piece! Man I wish my wrist were large enough to pull this off!


It looks just fine even on my 6.5" wrist.


----------

